#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜漫畫-狼人(狼)和龍(學園創世貓天)

## 羽翔

據說都是同一漫畫這樣~

----------


## 藍焰

忘記全名了，但依稀記得叫xx學園，還是學園xx貓天的XD
因為在看這本時都直接叫貓天orz
超喜歡狼人的，白龍只出現沒多久是滿可惜的ˊˋ其實本部作品出現了很多種動物，每一隻都滿喜歡的，還有一大堆的貓(喵~
以上我忘了全名，羽翔接受這個答案嗎XD

----------


## 羽翔

恭喜藍焰猜對~/
就是學園創世貓天XD

是說那隻狼的名字是牙w
然後白龍是白尾~
話說那個狼人是牙附身(?)在一名叫海的少年身體裡時的型態這樣~

狼(狼人)超喜歡+1www
是說白龍的龍型態只有出現幾集而已真的是有點可惜呢ˊ333ˋ

總之恭喜猜對XDDD

----------


## sanari

同一本漫畫被發第三次了 = =
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=3...t=%BF%DF%A4%D1
http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=2...t=%BF%DF%A4%D1

----------

